# Thoughts on Whitelines reviews ?



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

The title says it all! From my experience, their reviews are pretty accurate but I wanna know what others think about those guys ?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The intro and guides are nice enough. The reviews are relentless ads, even top the brands own sites.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I find like many reviews they highlight the positives and what a board is good at but dont mention downfalls, which is just as important.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

It seems like they just say every board is great, they don't really go into the boards limitations or short comings. Hard to tell if the reviewers have even ridden the board, or are just regurgitating the marketing material provided by the manufacturer and going by how they think the board should ride simply by looking at the shape and camber profile. I don't bother looking at their reviews at all anymore. I have still yet to see a review by them saying how much a board sucks, and there are plenty of boards out there that suck.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Someone must have checked the wrong column in the catalogue there but doesn’t matter, here comes the review 









K2 Simple Pleasures 2018/19 Review


An in-depth review of the K2 Simple Pleasures snowboard for 2018-2019 - tried and tested by the Whitelines Team




whitelines.com





I like their photo shots and the promo vids to see the equipment. Personally I treat it like a catalogue.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Seems like mostly marketing to me; the top boards every year are _surprise_ the new ones that brands are trying to push. There doesn't seem to be much good information there.

Still, reviews are only really useful to get an overall impression of a board. I think BA does the best reviews but he can only reasonably ride a single length of a board for a day or two. I've had different impressions of the same board in different sizes and different snow conditions so it's really difficult to be comprehensive with a single review.

What I might do is start "reviewing" boards that I've ridden for a couple of seasons and say what I love about the board and what I don't like as much. My review of the Rome Mod would be informative because I've put over 50 days on that board in two different sizes in nearly any condition. My review of the Lib Hot Knife, which I bought, rode for two days, and sold, wouldn't be as good.

I think if everyone did that with their daily drivers and a quiver board or two we'd have some decent information.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

drblast said:


> Seems like mostly marketing to me; the top boards every year are _surprise_ the new ones that brands are trying to push. There doesn't seem to be much good information there.
> 
> Still, reviews are only really useful to get an overall impression of a board. I think BA does the best reviews but he can only reasonably ride a single length of a board for a day or two. I've had different impressions of the same board in different sizes and different snow conditions so it's really difficult to be comprehensive with a single review.
> 
> ...


Yeah reviews are pretty useless and most of them is just a repeat of what the marketing material says.

I was planning to do a review/little short video for my boards but I rarely bring a camera so it's taken years hahaha


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

I think the Whitelines is more about creative writing rather than actual reviews. They make everything sounds amazing so I walk away from most reviews without much insight. Also, their flex ratings are wack. They list the Burton Cartels as a 7/10 and the Cartel X as a 5/10. How is the stiffer version of a binding less stiff..?


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Alright thanks guys, I guess I thought they were accurate because I only checked 1-2 reviews of board that I already owned and loved so I was sharing their opinion on those boards lol. It is true that I never saw a bad review from them which isn't normal lol


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

BA does a good job. It's hard. These guys are riding a board that might not be their size for part of a day. I think places like here where the reviewer has taken the board thru various conditions is a great resource. The manufactures need to start leasing us boards for a season super cheap and in return we'll do proper unbiased reviews for them. LOL.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BXNoob said:


> Alright thanks guys, I guess I thought they were accurate because I only checked 1-2 reviews of board that I already owned and loved so I was sharing their opinion on those boards lol. It is true that I never saw a bad review from them which isn't normal lol


Yeah, it's also not that big of a deal. They're basically giving you the general details of the board. 

Takes a lot more effort if you as an individual has to go through all the boards of all companies to find what you want and read along, plus reviews also have little videos, riding, etc... so reviews can still come in handy even if they're not too valuable.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Jimi7 said:


> BA does a good job. It's hard. These guys are riding a board that might not be their size for part of a day. I think places like here where the reviewer has taken the board thru various conditions is a great resource. The manufactures need to start leasing us boards for a season super cheap and in return we'll do proper unbiased reviews for them. LOL.


That's what they do already.

You can also go to demo days. Or rent. Etc.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

F1EA said:


> That's what they do already.
> 
> You can also go to demo days. Or rent. Etc.


I'm talking for a season. Burton needs to send me a Flight Attendant for the season (for super cheap ) and I'll post a very thorough review of the board. TBH, I don't do enough freestyle to be able to give thorough reviews, but Burton should send me a Flight Attendant for the season for cheap.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Most ski and board shops do lease equipment for the season. Try and check out a few shops to see what they offer


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Jimi7 said:


> I'm talking for a season. Burton needs to send me a Flight Attendant for the season (for super cheap ) and I'll post a very thorough review of the board. TBH, I don't do enough freestyle to be able to give thorough reviews, but Burton should send me a Flight Attendant for the season for cheap.


Just because?


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

fazy said:


> Most ski and board shops do lease equipment for the season. Try and check out a few shops to see what they offer


I've been riding 20 years I know about seasonal rentals. I was joking..... although it would be a good way to get comprehensive reviews done.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Donutz said:


> Just because?


Yeah. I've been a loyal Burton guy for years. This is the first season where none of my gear will be Burton. They better send me that Flight Attendant and get me back in the fold.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I like Burton clothing and accessories, but not their bindings and boards. Granted, my opinion is based on a very small dataset, but if your first and second experiences are negative, it's hard to motivate yourself to try again.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Donutz said:


> I like Burton clothing and accessories, but not their bindings and boards. Granted, my opinion is based on a very small dataset, but if your first and second experiences are negative, it's hard to motivate yourself to try again.


I've always had good luck with Burton boards and boots. For me, I'm cheap and like to shop beginning of year sales and Burton always has a ton of last season's boards every year and I ride 163+ boards and those aren't always easy to find on clearance, but Burton always seems to have them. Burton's customer service is second to none..... Com'on Burton send me a board. Or new pants, mine are torn to shyt, I think they're more tent tape than actual pants at this point.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Donutz said:


> I like Burton clothing and accessories, but not their bindings and boards. Granted, my opinion is based on a very small dataset, but if your first and second experiences are negative, it's hard to motivate yourself to try again.


So true, and also the opposite is true. I've had very positive experiences with LIb for the first, second, third, fourth times and only find my self straying the odd time just to try something new, and also for something with straight up camber and normal edges. The only bad experience was the old Bent Metal bindings from around 2000, but that didn't sour me enough to pull the plug on them.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I like Whitelines even if I don't frequent the site that much. One of the reviews I've read was the Tranny Finder +. I found it pretty honest and not just promoting the good sides.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

No such thing as a bad review, just versions of less bad depending on who’s listening to the review. Snowboarding equipment is a mystery for the masses to fumble about with. You have to read the tea leaves. BA is really good about making his position on a board’s character clear, other reviewers don’t communicate as clearly to public at large.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I find it more interesting to read some of the limitations and downsides of particular boards which can give more credibility to reviews/ers.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Yep, I bought one when SHTF based on reviewer criticism of a specific feature. A negative for them in some features is a positive for me.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

The reviews are good and very well produced but its clear White Lines is in some way beholden or connected to The Nidecker Family. Most of the boards in their reviews are Nidecker brands: Jones, Rome, Yes, Bataleon, Lobster and Nidecker themselves. They also co-produce content with Nidecker and their brands. I don't know what this means, just an observation. 

I do like having some European reviews, when they say stuff like "it can ride the whole mountain", I know what sort of mountains they are talking about.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Kevington said:


> The reviews are good and very well produced but its clear White Lines is in some way beholden or connected to The Nidecker Family. Most of the boards in their reviews are Nidecker brands: Jones, Rome, Yes, Bataleon, Lobster and Nidecker themselves. They also co-produce content with Nidecker and their brands. I don't know what this means, just an observation.
> 
> I do like having some European reviews, when they say stuff like "it can ride the whole mountain", I know what sort of mountains they are talking about.


Could be as simple as Nidecker is sending them boards to review and Mervin isn't. They have some Weston reviews. OutdoorGearLab.com has some good reviews.


----------



## snidesensitive (Mar 19, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Yeah reviews are pretty useless and most of them is just a repeat of what the marketing material says.
> 
> I was planning to do a review/little short video for my boards but I rarely bring a camera so it's taken years hahaha


It's marketing at it's finest. 😂 Reviews will only sound good if they use the board in action.


----------

